# And $29,000 later... >_>;;



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2007)

Well... let's get the makeup out of the way. My father told me to order some stuff from the toll free number you know, for MAC pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, I got:

Bright Fushia Pigment
Primary Yellow Pigment
Lime Green Glitter
Air-De-Blue Pigment
Pastorale Pigment
Chrome Yellow Eyeshadow
Barely Lit Lipstick
Brew Lipstick
Mystery Kohl Power
Feline Kohl Power
Raven Kohl Power
2 15pan pallettes
5 4pan pallettes

From the rest of the Blue Storm and Smoke Signals Collections, I'm getting those eyeshadows and some shadesticks from my boyfriend on Saturday... my aunt is sending me some giftcards, and my grandma is also sending me like... $300 (X_X) That's going in the bank... especially after I just emptied out to pay for this girly:



















Isn't she gorgeous? *_* I'm sad that I have to say goodbye to my CTS tomorrow to pay for this beauty, but still... it's so worth it. My dad used to go to school with the man who owns this dealership... so we got a good discount.

It's a 2007 SRX V8 Engine
GPS System 
17K miles... 
Everything is automated pretty much 6(._.)
But there was a problem we noticed that there was a HUGE scratch on the passenger door... I almost cried.. I was like "NOOOO! It's perfect!"
But the owner was there, like I said, knows my dad, and he told me he would easily fix that for me and throw in a 6 CD changer to make up for the time it's going to cost me. They're even going to pay for the rental car for me until she's fixed. 

I'm going to cry so bad tomorrow when I leave my CTS at the dealer... sigh... so sad. She's been a good companion, I never had ONE problem with her. I hope this car's going to be just as good.

Okay... enough sadness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post some nice pics of the SRX when I get her next week and I sign my life away with my dad... AGAIN. I'll also post all the pics of my stuff when the night of my birthday comes around with all the makeup I'm going to recieve... sigh... TOO MUCH D: And it's not even my 21st birthday...


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 22, 2007)

GOREGEOUS car. I love it.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 22, 2007)

talk about a monster haul!!


----------



## Weasel (Aug 22, 2007)

oh god i thought you meant 29,000 on MAC haha i was like woooaaaahhh

the car makes more sense, and what a beauty =] enjoooy


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 22, 2007)

LOVE the car. And the makeup of course! Great haul!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 22, 2007)

holy shitballs. damn mac thats a caddy. i am now officially a hater. lol enjoy ur b-day!


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2007)

Niiiice!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW! That's some great stuff!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 22, 2007)

Way to go......Can't beat it!! Great Haul, Girlie!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice!  What a pre-birthday!  Lots of gifts!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Very nice!  What a pre-birthday!  Lots of gifts!_

 
I know right? I'm really scared of what everyones going to get me for my actual birthday party... my parents are throwing it without my permission, one of those "Do it or die, and be happy" type parties. 

And everyone is saying "Oh... we're getting you something good!" which translates to "MAC! We're getting you LOTS AND LOTS OF MAC!"

So I don't know whether to be extremely happy, or extremely scared of the amount of exchanges I'm going to do because I'm picky...

I'm going to be set with giftcards for life too... >_> I just got done spending my giftcards from LAST birthday.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Lovely car, fantastic haul. I just wish I the same complaints.


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oooh that's one sweet car! enjoy!!!


----------



## macface (Aug 22, 2007)

wow thats stunning.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 22, 2007)

DAMN that is a mamoth haul !!!! awsome ride.... your dad would have to the perfect dude to go shopping with hands down ! you are so lucky !!

enjoy your new wheels and mac goodies !!

and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to you !!!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooked*on*mac* 

 
_DAMN that is a mamoth haul !!!! awsome ride.... your dad would have to the perfect dude to go shopping with hands down ! you are so lucky !!

enjoy your new wheels and mac goodies !!

and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to you !!!!!_

 
Waiii! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he is a great guy to go shopping with, he always gets discounts somehow and is a great at neotiating... I <3 him


----------



## frocher (Aug 22, 2007)

I am sure that qualifies as the biggest haul yet!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I am sure that qualifies as the biggest haul yet!_

 
It's the cars fault I swear!

Lol. Yeah... it's a big amount of money... sigh... my back account has moths flying in it now cus of this haul.


----------

